# Does anybody smell that?



## Goldenindian (Apr 23, 2015)

I was driving through the endless corn labyrinth of Illinois today. I stubbled apron the object of the fore mentioned Davis frame lust. I can't manage to find how to hit you up hoofhearted. I met a kinda young woman, (who was much younger then I expected) her name was Mary. I followed her through the maze............what I found was a glorious 1919, sadly she had no soul. Can't you help me?! Pm me!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 23, 2015)

After all the jacks are in their boxes,
and the clowns have all gone to bed,
you can hear happiness staggering on down the street,
footprints dress in red.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 24, 2015)

I can smell the weed from here.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 24, 2015)

Goldenindian said:


> I was driving through the endless corn labyrinth of Illinois today. I stubbled apron the object of the fore mentioned Davis frame lust. I can't manage to find how to hit you up hoofhearted. I met a kinda young woman, (who was much younger then I expected) her name was Mary. I followed her through the maze............what I found was a glorious 1919, sadly she had no soul. Can't you help me?! Pm me!







*Goldenindian ... am able to communicate in many modalities 'cept for PM.
Turned mine off .. and I likes it like that.  

Fair warning ... Mary may be a good find .. although younger women are known
to have little experience.  Years ago, Goldenindian, some years before I met an 
older woman that I am still married to ... I met a Mary.

She was insanely beautiful, had wonderful physical attributes .. but was lacking
in communication and mental skills.  Her only really-redeeming feature was her 
possession of the biggest parakeets in town.

Oh, yes .. Mary waltzed me thru the maze .. and we even made an exit from it .. 
finding ourselves on Kelley's Island in Lake Erie.

She discovered a fondness for island living .. and wanted to stay ... saying her 
keets preferred the Summer-sun of the island.  Sadly, I let her go. 

Looking for the shore of the island closest to the mainland .. I discovered some
hefty glacial-grooving in the exposed surface, rock-plates.  Not blessed with the 
ability to ignore such a find .. I followed their trail.

Within a quarter-hour .. stumbled upon an ancient, upright-positioned bicycle ... 
still stuck in one of the deeper glacier-grooves in the rock.

No paint .. a mummified Troxel Number-2 Motorbike saddle and a dropstand that
had triangulated-pierced (of sorts) dropstand ears.

A distinctive 1919 Davis motorbike having no badge ... I worked hard to break  
the machine from its captivity.  The sun-baked tires were useless as tools of 
transportation ... they fell apart during the extraction.

In less than a three-day period .. my hope of getting this relic to the mainland 
became reality -- thanks to maybe a hundred plastic garbage bags .. a roll of 
ducktape .. some clothesline and access to a city-gas line.*


Look in my signature-area, below.  Tip the top of your monitor away from you ...
my e-mail address will appear to your eyes.


...............  patric





 *
Kelley's Island ... looking West*


----------



## kccomet (Apr 24, 2015)

wow....was mary one of the merry pranksters


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 24, 2015)

Not the Mary I knew.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 24, 2015)

The traffic lights they turn blue tomorrow
And shine their emptiness down on my bed,
The tiny island sags downstream
'Cos the life that they lived is dead.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 24, 2015)

Ancient astronaut theorists suggest that pictures of a 1919 davis frame are coming tomorrow.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 25, 2015)

*the wind does cry Mary*

these pictures will also be in "show me your davis bicycle thread" as well...enjoy


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 25, 2015)

forgot one


----------



## orangewill (Apr 27, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> View attachment 210589
> 
> After all the jacks are in their boxes,
> and the clowns have all gone to bed,
> ...





Looks more like the be Pirates about - pass the Rum (I recommend Pilar poured into fresh Grapefruits, helps fend off scurvy)


----------

